# Tuesday Trip...??? Buddy boats or others interested



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

So right now the forecast is looking Ok for this time of year.....I am off on Tuesday and am thinking of making a run out to? Have not decided but the 131 hole and deep dropping may be a possibility....Maybe the rigs or just troll the edge.....anyone else thinking of going or want to go???? Hit me up with ideas as I am willing to buddy boat or take people on.....34 Rampage


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn....I wish I could go, but I'm working and don't get off until 0700 or so. Best of luck. Be safe. 

Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I need it bad...haven't been in about a month.


----------

